# Parlez-vous français ?



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

My spanish is quite good, but my French no so good (haven't done any french since high school).

What's the best tool for getting along in France - 

an English / French dictionary
a French phrase book
one of those electronic translator type thingies

Your opinions please


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Point and shout louder. Usually in rural areas

We get on fine as the French usually learn english so that they know how to part us from our euros


Dave P


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Do the best you can and at least try. If necessary use a phrase book.
Most of all show that you are trying. It is not exactly courteous to expect the French to speak English. 
Gerry


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

My first trip 4 years ago I hadn't undertaken any French since school 56 years before.

However with a few simple phrases and a couple of dozen words I got by, I also brushed up with an English/French phrase book. I found that if they see you are trying there is always someone who will help. Although Engish is widely spoken, do try to speak a few words of French.

The same approach also worked in both Italy and Spain.


----------



## SPACEFLOWER (Oct 22, 2006)

Phrase book. It tells you how to pronounce the words, which is crucial.
You don't want to be asking for poison when you really want poisson! :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Invest in the Michel Thomas French CD course.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Use Michel Thomas tapes/cd's. I worked in France for 2 years on french owned campsite and had no french language at all. After a couple of weeks I was able to book restaurants,do banking and talk to tradesmen on telephone. So easy to pick up,you actually already know more french than you think you do!!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

pippin said:


> Invest in the Michel Thomas French CD course.


Good suggestion Pippin.

Monsieur Thomas will drive you crackers with his heavily accented English and the two daft twerps posing as his students, but his is still by far the best course. There are no books - it's all on the CDs so you can learn in the car, while walking the dog etc..  

Ignore his stupid suggestion that "_You must not try to remember the words_" 8O 8O . . . how else can you learn for goodness sake??? What he means is that there are no lists of words to learn for "homework". :wink: 

Have a look on FleaBay - it's often on there for around £20. I gave mine to another Mod, or you could have had it. It was so successful I progressed from school French to the advanced course with no trouble at all.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.bonjour.com/

Try this in the mean time it taught me enough to get by
Mavis


----------



## 504329lt (Nov 6, 2006)

Get michel thomas for free here

http://www.mininova.org/search/?search=michel+thomas&cat=0


----------



## idexnz (Jan 16, 2008)

We hardly speak any French (only did Latin at High School 50 years ago) but had no problems in 2 months last trip. 

Always try to start the first sentence in French, don't speak loudly or slowly (they think you are treating them as idiots), smile and treat them as friends. Worked every time! 

Another useful tip (from a non-English speaking family): "Champagne helps you to speak French. It loosens the tongue" . After a few the language barrier does seem to become much less of a problem.

Touring France again this year from May/August so are looking forward to checking out as many France Passion sites and Aires de Services as possible.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Bonjour monsiure, comment allez vous.
Je parlez francaise une peu.
voulez vous donnez mois un petite portion.
Merci beaucoup.
Sìl vous plait
Avez vous un placement por un nuit por deux person

merci



Dave P
gosh its over 40 years since i went thro this and only for one year.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Bonjour monsiure, comment allez vous.
> Je parlez francaise une peu.
> voulez vous donnez mois un petite portion.
> Merci beaucoup.
> ...


Clever
Monsiure Hello, how are you. 
I speak a little French. 
months you want to give a small portion. 
Thank you very much. 
Sil vous plait 
Do you have a placement por por un night two people

thank you

Est-vous d'être impolis ou voulez-vous juste un peu de lumière, le déjeuner


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

oui locovan any time

dave P


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

voulez vous donnez mois une petite portio
surely is can you give me a small prtion

Donnez mois làddition

The bill please

gets me by

cheers Dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> oui locovan any time
> 
> dave P


Im d'aller au lit avant de rencontrer des problèmes de nuit nuit dieu vous bénisse
mavis


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

yes and you probably wake up with a head ache in the morning
Allons enfants de la patrie le jour de gloir ets arrive.

D P


----------



## olive (Feb 5, 2008)

and after you've all had a go at french why not try a spelling and typing course!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

olive said:


> and after you've all had a go at french why not try a spelling and typing course!


 

It doesnt always translate how you want it to.
But we were only having a bit of fun :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm not very keen on mustard in sachets, or even jars as I can always taste the preservatives.

So, I once asked the lady hotel owner (in the restaurant) _"Avez vous du moutard frais, sans preservatifs s'il vous plait Madame?"_

When the roars of French laughter from all the other tables had died down, I suddenly realised what I had said.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Have you moutard expense, without preservatifs please Madame? "


he he he :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

No Mavis - way off beam.

You need a mucky mind to pick this one up!  

Dave


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

And did she? Or were you offering? :wink: 

Viv


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

litcher said:


> And did she? Or were you offering? :wink:
> 
> Viv


Hi Viv

Mrs Zeb was with me!! 8O 8O

The proprietor replied in perfect English, and without the flicker of a smile, _"We don't usually add those to our mustard anyway Sir, but if you will wait a moment I'll see what I can do."_

The her face cracked and we all joined in the laughter. Start of a great evening and some new French friends.   

Dave


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

I'd heard they did flavoured ones but mustard?? You've lived a colourful life mr Zebedee.

DTPCHEMICALS- you need to get rid of the "s" on mois for it to mean me or it does indeed mean month.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> No Mavis - way off beam.
> 
> You need a mucky mind to pick this one up!
> 
> Dave


Do you have fresh moutard without the preservitives

Its the moutard that Im not translating right


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

No Mavis, much more than that! :lol: 

Viv


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Not very much more in my case Viv!! 8O 8O 

I don't like to brag!    

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> No Mavis - way off beam.
> 
> You need a mucky mind to pick this one up!
> 
> Dave


moutard: WordReference English-French Dictionary © 2009
moutard nm kid 
moutard (enfant) péjoratif nm brat (child) colloquial


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

litcher said:


> No Mavis, much more than that! :lol:
> 
> Viv


PM it to me VIV its killing me Im beaten here
Mavis


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok, I'll rephrase that - a tiny bit more, Mavis. :lol: 

Is that better Dave?

Viv


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Far more accurate Viv . . . sadly!!    

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Far more accurate Viv . . . sadly!!
> 
> Dave


Well I get what you are on about
It must be a manly thing (if very little)
but I cant translate it to that I will have to get my French books out as Im failing on this one


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Just to put those who have not grasped it out of their misery.

While the French are very happy to have called a town CONDOM, they use the word PRÉSERVATIF as a replacement!


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Judging by her reply you said moutarde rather than moutard which would have been a funnier translation. Moutard means kid although I doubt that means child in French. :lol: 

Viv


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Pippin. Mavis can relax now! :lol: :lol:

The term I couldn't think of at that moment was, "_agents de conservation_".

Whoops!!   :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

pippin said:


> Just to put those who have not grasped it out of their misery.
> 
> While the French are very happy to have called a town CONDOM, they use the word PRÉSERVATIF as a replacement!


Viv has put me right god I was failing there in my French and its meaning   But I have got there now thanks to VIV and Zeb 
sorry I have killed the joke now


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

litcher said:


> Judging by her reply you said moutarde rather than moutard which would have been a funnier translation. Moutard means kid although I doubt that means child in French. :lol:
> 
> Viv


Whoops again Viv.  :roll: 

I do know how to spell and pronounce it, final emphasis on the "d" - or not! 

That was a typo error in my first post - Dr Alzheimer strikes again!!!!

Bloody ordinateurs!!

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You should blame _le clavier_ or even _l'écran_, perhaps _le logiciel_.
_L'ordinateur_ merely obeys your instructions.

Incidentally, after imperiously summoning the waiter with an appropriate gesture, the words _"L'addition s'il vous plait"_ will suffice!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

After only two ears of french lessons46 years ago and no need to speak or understand the language upt ten years ago, we do try a little when shopping etc.
The locals are always pleased to try to help especialy when aproache with the words bonjour. and on departing Merci beaucoup.

Dave P



Many incorrect spellings and punctuations make my posts more interesting to purfecsionists..


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Que?


----------



## sandyketton (Apr 13, 2006)

I've recently subscribed to the BBC who have a languages course in basic French (and other languages). It's a good memory jogger of my school days French learning. Sufficient to get along with too.

www.bbc.co.uk/languages

Sandy

Whoops sorry...this posting is about four pages too late


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

I think the most important thing is to always have a smile on your face,
I can speak very little french but have never had a problem.


----------

